# Another, “How best to carry a Brompton” post!



## stoatsngroats (4 May 2019)

just a little guidance request please!

Well soon by cruising with our Bs, and will have to carry them a little way, from the room to the dockside, and wonder what might work best, as I’ll probably be carrying both for most of this.
I have a Dimpa bag, but I’m not overly impressed with the size of this once folded up, and cycling around.
I am considering a strap,to shoulder carry mine, and a normal hand carry the other. I realise that it’s not a huge distance, but the confines of ship corridors are not great.

Neither has a rack, so pulling along isn’t possible.

View media item 10854
Any thoughts?
Thanks SnG


----------



## Justinitus (4 May 2019)

There are quite a few carry handles available that fit Brommies, such as the ones linked below right up to fancy leather ones for £70+! Just google “folding bike carry handle” for cheaper options, or “Brompton carry handle” if you want to go spendy. 

I have a cheap one on my Tern and it makes carrying it much easier. 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/37249462...1eafaa816a0add8df012b13ff97f7c6&ul_noapp=true


----------



## steveindenmark (4 May 2019)

Use the dimpa bag but put 2 slits in the top to make a shoulder strap to go round the frame of the bike. Its far easier than trying to carry it by the handle.

You will find it hard to get a bag that folds smaller than the Dimpa.


----------



## Spiderweb (4 May 2019)

Cheaper Rockbros handles here £13.98 buy now or make an offer available too.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rockbros...m=264029402157&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## kais01 (4 May 2019)

its actually easier to carry the brompton with the left pedal down, instead of up. to achieve this ditch the pump, and before the fold, rotate pedals backwards until you can fold the left pedal inside the rear triangle (where the pump sat), then go ahead as always. 

the original cover is a quick way to cover it up for sensitive environments like a hotel or cinema. you then carry through an opening in the top, gripping the nose of the saddle.

btw carrying the bike is better in balance if you rotate the seat post/saddle about 20 degrees clockwise before fastening it.


----------



## T4tomo (6 May 2019)

Wheel them, unfolded.


----------



## sheddy (6 May 2019)

just ride ?


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 May 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> Cheaper Rockbros handles here £13.98 buy now or make an offer available too.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rockbros-Brompton-Carry-Handle-Handgrip-Folding-Bike-Frame-Carry-Shoulder-Strap/264029402157?_trkparms=aid=555018&algo=PL.SIM&ao=1&asc=57478&meid=6e2b6037264540308fef4f9fa8c5f0f3&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=12&mehot=pp&sd=372494628189&itm=264029402157&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851



Many thanks for the link. I offered £11 each for 2 off and it's been accepted.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 May 2019)

Put it in your robot trailer


----------



## stoatsngroats (19 May 2019)

Ok, well thanks to another postee in another thread, we have these, to carry the Bs from ship room to dock.

This is as worn, and feels comfortable, and I think this will be perfect for us.
Thanks for all your comments and ideas!


----------

